# Rock Band for PS3 in Bangalore



## hearthacker (Jan 15, 2013)

hi,

Im planning to a buy the Rock Band set for PS3 in Bangalore...any suggestions where I can get it. Tried looking at flipkart but its not listed there.

Thanks
~N


----------



## d3p (Jan 15, 2013)

Try at Landmark - Forum. I have seen having one or two pieces few days back. Also try at Sony Center, Koramangala.


----------

